# Bear Delta V owners manual



## TrotterMatic (Jan 27, 2008)

I have received a few requests for a copy of the owners manual for the Bear Delta V. I have added a PDF of that manual to my web site.

Here is the link to my page on the Delta V

http://www.trottermatic.com/bear_delta_v_bow



Mark

.


----------

